# Another ski death....Please be careful



## skiNEwhere (Feb 1, 2014)

Ski Death at Sugarbush

WARREN, Vt. (AP) — Vermont State Police say a skier has died in a crash at the Sugarbush Ski Resort in Warren,
The  19-year-old female was skiing on Saturday morning with family and  friends at Mount Ellen when she lost control, went off the trail and hit  a trail sign.
Police say the crash happened at the intersection of the Lower Rim Run and Lower FIS trails.
Police  say ski patrol and emergency responders provided medical treatment  until she was transported to Central Vermont Hospital in Berlin. Police  say she died of her injuries upon arriving at the hospital.
Police have not released the skier's name.
An autopsy has been scheduled.


----------



## jaysunn (Feb 1, 2014)

This is tragic news, Killington has 2 for this season, I send warm regards to the families affected in this latest tragic event. 
Please stay safe out there people.  Sad news

Jaysun


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 1, 2014)

jaysunn said:


> This is tragic news, Killington has 2 for this season, I send warm regards to the families affected in this latest tragic event.
> Please stay safe out there people.  Sad news
> 
> Jaysun



Yikes.. did not know that.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 1, 2014)

I cant remember (I have CRS), do Sugarbush's trail signs not have protective padding around them?

Because if not, this is a lawsuit waiting to happen.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 1, 2014)

Very sad news.


----------



## canobie#1 (Feb 1, 2014)

It's what everones talking about over here at the stowe mountain lodge.  Very awful news.  My prayers go out that family.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 2, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> I cant remember (I have CRS), do Sugarbush's trail signs not have protective padding around them?
> 
> Because if not, this is a lawsuit waiting to happen.


You're fucked up.













My condolences to the family


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 2, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> *You're fucked up.*



???????

Drunk on Saturday night I'm gonna assume.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 2, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> I cant remember (I have CRS), do Sugarbush's trail signs not have protective padding around them?
> 
> Because if not, this is a lawsuit waiting to happen.



I don't believe it's State Law in VT to have protective padding around trail signage; only lift towers.  Doesn't mean a suit won't happen, it's just that the case would be thin.  


tragic loss.  condolences to the young girl's family and the responders.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 2, 2014)

Yep every tree & trail sign on the mountain should have padding. Otherwise I'm going to sue.

Basicly what you're saying, that's asinine.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 2, 2014)

Steamboat, chill out alright?

You're jumping to unreasonable conclusions.  I HIGHLY doubt Benedict believes that.  He's just stating that in today's litigious society, a lawsuit is probably likely.  I'm not sure where you get from reading his comments that he believes everything should be padded.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 2, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Steamboat, chill out alright?


Yes sir. lol


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 2, 2014)

or not

If you want to turn a thread about a tragic subject into a flame war by telling other posters their "fucked up" and putting words in their mouth.....well that's on you.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 2, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> do Sugarbush's trail signs not have protective padding around them?
> 
> Because if not, this is a lawsuit waiting to happen.


OK

not my words

My condolences to the family


----------



## pcampbell (Feb 2, 2014)

Very sad news.  I think it's a wooden post on the side of the trail.  I don't think they are padded.


----------



## Nick (Feb 2, 2014)

Very sad news indeed. 

Did anyone hear about a Dartmouth skier dying yesterday? I don't know more about that yet.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 2, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Steamboat, chill out alright?
> 
> You're jumping to unreasonable conclusions.  I HIGHLY doubt Benedict believes that.  He's just stating that in today's litigious society, a lawsuit is probably likely.  I'm not sure where you get from reading his comments that he believes everything should be padded.



Exactly.  That' 1/2 of it, the other 1/2 is I was curious about the injuries which is why I asked about the structure that was hit.  

Pretty much the exact same questions are asked in every such thread: how fast were they skiing, what did he/she hit, were they wearing a helmut, was it icy, etc....etc... In this case, the structure was man-made so I was curious what (if anything) the resort had surrounding it......... and somehow that went to me being a hellbent advocate of suing ski resorts.  C'est bizarre.


Ugh.....whatever,,,,,net/net, stay safe out there.



Nick said:


> Did anyone hear about a Dartmouth skier dying yesterday? I don't know more about that yet.



Geez....   A few years back someone posted a link to a tracking of this data per season.  Anyone have that?   Seems like we're sadly above pace this year.


----------



## manhattanskier (Feb 2, 2014)

So sad, the family must be devastated :-(


----------



## Severance (Feb 2, 2014)

Nick said:


> Very sad news indeed.
> 
> Did anyone hear about a Dartmouth skier dying yesterday? I don't know more about that yet.



http://www.foxnews.com/us/2014/02/02/dartmouth-cross-country-skier-dies-during-race/

apparently cross country. no mention of what happened in the article. 
stay safe folks


----------



## millerm277 (Feb 2, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> I cant remember (I have CRS), do Sugarbush's trail signs not have protective padding around them?
> 
> Because if not, this is a lawsuit waiting to happen.



I don't think there's any case at all given the location of this trail sign: http://www.dcski.com/images/article_photos/1263772972_pic3.jpg

If you hit that sign hard enough to kill you, you were going to hit the tree 1ft behind it hard enough to kill you.

Unfortunate tragedy regardless though.


----------



## Tin (Feb 2, 2014)

That is at the Summit. This happened lower down.


----------



## WWF-VT (Feb 2, 2014)

FWIW - I skied Mt Ellen yesterday and assumed there was an accident when Lower Rim Run was closed for a couple of hours mid day.  The Lower FIS trail sign is padded.  Condolences to this young woman's family and friends.


----------



## michael8 (Feb 2, 2014)

That's horrible, thoughts to the family.


----------



## abc (Feb 2, 2014)

So is that the deal? Man-made structure needs to be padded but natural ones can be left alone?

Seems a bit illogical. If the skier isn't in control enough to avoid a clearly visible stationary structure, whether the structure is man made or natural seems to be purely a matter of luck.


----------



## snowmonster (Feb 3, 2014)

I saw the article on Boston.com. Even if I have moved away, this strikes close to home. RIP.

Be safe out there, guys.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 3, 2014)

My condolences go to the family and friends of this skier. I hope this doesn't turn into a lawsuit it was a tragic accident and nothing more.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 3, 2014)

abc said:


> So is that the deal? Man-made structure needs to be padded but natural ones can be left alone?
> 
> Seems a bit illogical. If the skier isn't in control enough to avoid a clearly visible stationary structure, whether the structure is man made or natural seems to be purely a matter of luck.



+1


----------



## catskills (Feb 3, 2014)

19 YOF lost is a tragedy.  My heart goes out to the family.  I am so very sorry.  

My highest respect to the Ski Patrol and EMS first responders.  I know this is extremely tough on you guys and girls.  Make sure you find a way to talk it out with other first responders about what your dealing with.  If you need time off, then take it.  This may be more than you originally signed up for and that is ok. I am Captain of a Rescue Squad.  I know first hand everyone has their limits.  Nothing wrong with that.  Its actually a good thing.  It shows we care.  

So very sad


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 3, 2014)

Speaking of padded trail signs. Saw someone ski into one at Killington yesterday while riding up the Skye peak quad. It was padded. He hit it with his right shin with the ski on the other side of the post. He popped out. If it hadn't been padded he may have broken his shin.


----------



## Bostonian (Feb 3, 2014)

Wow, just a sad story... My condolences out to the family, and just goes to show you that please be safe out there.


----------



## Domeskier (Feb 3, 2014)

abc said:


> So is that the deal? Man-made structure needs to be padded but natural ones can be left alone?
> 
> Seems a bit illogical. If the skier isn't in control enough to avoid a clearly visible stationary structure, whether the structure is man made or natural seems to be purely a matter of luck.



The law sometimes draws a distinction between acting and letting happen.  As odd as it might seem, a resort might have an obligation not to erect some structure where a skier might collide with it, but have no duty to remove a tree or rock in the exact same location.  Under ski area specific law, colliding with trails signs (and lift towers, etc.) might be one of the assumed risks of the sport, so the distinction might not be applicable here.  Very sorry to hear about this trajedy.  So many risks in our sport.


----------



## C-Rex (Feb 3, 2014)

So sad.  My condolences to the family.


----------



## HowieT2 (Feb 3, 2014)

condolences.

my understanding is that she was going down rim run sitting on the back of her skis (as some youngsters are want to do), when she lost control, left the trail and hit the sign.


----------



## dlague (Feb 3, 2014)

abc said:


> So is that the deal? Man-made structure needs to be padded but natural ones can be left alone?
> 
> Seems a bit illogical. If the skier isn't in control enough to avoid a clearly visible stationary structure, whether the structure is man made or natural seems to be purely a matter of luck.



I cannot say that I see many signs with padding.  They are generally at the point of a tree line and as someone stated earlier if it was not going to be the sigh then the trees are generally next.

This is a tragedy for sure!  I imagine the horror of those skiing with her or in any of these cases.


----------



## dlague (Feb 3, 2014)

HowieT2 said:


> condolences.
> 
> my understanding is that she was going down rim run sitting on the back of her skis (as some youngsters are want to do), when she lost control, left the trail and hit the sign.




I have seen kids wipe out that way and it is not pretty!  All the weight on the back of the ski.


----------



## HD333 (Feb 3, 2014)

HowieT2 said:


> condolences.
> 
> my understanding is that she was going down rim run sitting on the back of her skis (as some youngsters are want to do), when she lost control, left the trail and hit the sign.



Sick to my stomach hearing about this.  I told my kids (10ys old) about it today, they had looks of shock on their faces that someone could die from skiing.  I feel like I need to explain to them  further how it happened (according to above).  Maybe they will understand why I tell them not to sit back like that.  

Hug your kids.


----------



## Euler (Feb 3, 2014)

Skiing with my son yesterday one of our conversations went like this:  "I don't worry too much about broken arms and legs...they suck, but you recover.  What I really worry about is one of us hitting a tree or a lift tower at a high speed ...they call it "blunt force trauma to the head (or abdomen)...people die from that."  Be mindful of the consequences of a loss of control at high speed near immovable objects.  Be careful.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 3, 2014)

Euler said:


> Skiing with my son yesterday one of our conversations went like this:  "I don't worry too much about broken arms and legs...they suck, but you recover.  What I really worry about is one of us hitting a tree or a lift tower at a high speed ...they call it "blunt force trauma to the head (or abdomen)...people die from that."  Be mindful of the consequences of a loss of control at high speed near immovable objects.  Be careful.



Yup. Right now the conditions are prime for these type of accident. Lots of wind blown trails right now. You can go from skiing a PP groomer at 30 mph to hard pack ice and that can be really scary.


----------



## AdironRider (Feb 3, 2014)

Love how its guaranteed in these threads for one or two people to try and pass the blame to the ski resort. 

Skiing is inherently dangerous.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 4, 2014)

This is a little close to home for many heading up this weekend.

http://bangordailynews.com/2014/02/...-man-21-dies-in-skiing-accident-at-sugarloaf/


----------



## dlague (Feb 4, 2014)

Wow another one so quickly!  So Killington 2, Sugarbush 1 and Sugarloaf 1.  All 23 years old or younger - sad to hear.


----------



## dlague (Feb 4, 2014)

AdironRider said:


> Love how its guaranteed in these threads for one or two people to try and pass the blame to the ski resort.
> 
> Skiing is inherently dangerous.



In most cases, I am sure that it was out of control skiing on hard conditions.  Cannot blame the Resort for ice!


----------



## mariannwhite (Feb 4, 2014)

Everyone please wear a Helmet when on the slopes.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 5, 2014)

mariannwhite said:


> Everyone please wear a Helmet when on the slopes.



Unless your head hits first into a tree/signpost a helmet does nothing to protect you. I don't profess to know the injuries that caused these deaths but more than likely they were caused by internal injuries to the chest/abdominal areas. Either way it's always sad to hear these things.Ski defensively.


----------



## Fowtwuntee (Feb 5, 2014)

Sucks to hear bout these things when everyone is just there to have some fun. I was at K-town the day that kid hit the tree. I didn't see or hear anything about it there though. I saw it online the next day


----------



## yayowhitesack (Feb 5, 2014)

I'll make some sick turns in the woods killington to honor the ones who died doing what they loved


----------



## Nick (Feb 5, 2014)

Ahh missed it in this thread before I made the new post.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## SnowBro (Feb 8, 2014)

I work with a woman who knew this girl. She's a friend of the family. Yesterday before service we were talking about some ski/snowboard trips we have planned when she brought this up. Today I noticed this post and realized it was the girl she was talking about. It sucks. 19 years old. Not that much younger than me. She's from Rhode Island and was attending UVM. A reminder of the fragility of life. Please be safe. Respect the sport and be aware of the risks involved. My heart goes out to Kendra's family.


----------



## jaysunn (Feb 8, 2014)

This is very scary. @snowbro, sorry this hit so close to home. Best respects


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 8, 2014)

SnowBro said:


> I work with a woman who knew this girl. She's a friend of the family. Yesterday before service we were talking about some ski/snowboard trips we have planned when she brought this up. Today I noticed this post and realized it was the girl she was talking about. It sucks. 19 years old. Not that much younger than me. She's from Rhode Island and was attending UVM. A reminder of the fragility of life. Please be safe. Respect the sport and be aware of the risks involved. My heart goes out to Kendra's family.



Amen brother


----------



## SnowBro (Feb 9, 2014)

jaysunn said:


> This is very scary. @snowbro, sorry this hit so close to home. Best respects



I feel horrible. I didn't know her personally but I can imagine what it's like to be a friend or a family member of hers. It's tragic. The loss of a loved one is a true representation of pain and suffering. Depending on the situation, it is a pain that can take a lifetime to overcome, and an event that can change a person, hopefully for the better. As a fellow skiing/snowboarding enthusiast I can relate to her. We all can. A person died doing something that brings so many of us joy and happiness. I look at it like this: she spent the last day/hours of her life leading up to the accident surrounded by her family, doing what she loved. SKI SAFE. RIDE RESPECTFULLY.


----------



## wwm4 (Feb 9, 2014)

I was at hunter mtn Friday and a snowboarder lost control and hit a snow gun. Not sure what happened but I hope he/she is ok. They were airlifted to Albany.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## wwm4 (Feb 9, 2014)

Her family is in my prayers. Such a tragic loss. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------

